
Ask HN: Is Open Source useful for hardware projects? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>Recently, I&#x27;ve been learning a lot about chip design, and I was wondering if there are any open source projects around accelerators or even neuromorphic chips.<p>When it comes to hardware, is open source useful?<p>Also, are there any big projects in the chip design space?
======
mimixco
I bet the folks at Arduino and Puri.sm would say it is.

